# Scales for up to £100



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking for the best scales for up to £100. Brewista Smart Scale v2 at around £80 are at the top of my list. Can anyone recommend any better?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

For brewing or for espresso?


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> For brewing or for espresso?


 espresso


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I weigh the beans, coffee into the portafilter and then sit them on the sage dtp to weigh the espresso.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Weymouth said:


> espresso


 Joe frex do scales for espresso. They're cheaper than £100. The brewista smart scales may be too bulky to fit under your machine with a portafilter and a cup. Alternatively there are knock offs on Amazon like jewellers scales that do equally as good job. Personally I have the felicita arc and am happy with them. Were £140 or so from North Star and will set me up for a while I hope.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got the£35 Joe Frex ones from Bella Barista. They're good, weighing the shot in good time (about a 2g 'lag' - ie I stop the shot as the readout passes 34g and it tends to stop roughly on 36/37g.) They also have a timer if needed. Nice and compact, which was perfect for use with my Classic. Now I've got a bigger machine I could get a bigger scale; BB do a non-branded black one for £18.99 which I used when I visited the showroom and I liked it.

I had a Salter jewellery one but it was terrible at weighing the shot as it poured - simply refused to measure most of the time, don't know why that was.

So I can endorse the Joe Frex one, but also check out the other I mentioned - the materials suggest it should be more waterproof than the Joe Frex

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

@Weymouth I retract my endorsement of the Joe Frex ones - they are malfunctioning after less than a month's use. I've just ordered the £18.99 ones from BB, which I'm hoping are pretty much as good as the similar looking Brewista Smartscale II which go for £90.

By the way, are you from Weymouth? I grew up in Dorchester.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Weymouth, I've been using a Brewista for over a year - no problems.

+1 for Brewista Smart Scale II


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Many of the load cells used on sub £20 scales are just the same as those used in some more expensive scales. For brewing, I use a set of these:










£17 from amazon and cross-checked against other accurate scales and found to be bob-on and reliable down to tenths of a gramme. My only gripe with them is that they sometimes take a while to catch up when pulling shots, so you're better pulling the volume and checking the mass once pulled. There are some that react faster but these do the job for not a lot of money.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Bica60s said:


> Many of the load cells used on sub £20 scales are just the same as those used in some more expensive scales. For brewing, I use a set of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are the ones I've got arriving this week. How slow does the 'live' shot weight run? Is it totally unusable?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

because the electronics and strain gauges are used in so many things, even the cheapest ebay ones are fine for this level of measurement.

I checked mine against some mains powered, 4 decimal place calibrated ones from the science department. less than bean difference in 18g

and when they get covered in coffee, batteries out and wash


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a rechargeable one? My last one which was about £20 eats through 2xAAAs in about 3 weeks! Sick of changing them.

Ta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> They are the ones I've got arriving this week. How slow does the 'live' shot weight run? Is it totally unusable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 No they're not unusable as after a few attempts you get the hang of the delay time for say 36gr dosed and for mine, I switch the coffee machine off a few grammes under so switching off at 34 indicated allows the measurement delay to come up to the 36. It may vary so be a little more or less between machines. I think it's pretty good for the money and the delay is pretty typical with many using those load cells. It's also a handy size, fits neatly on the drop tray of my Ranchilio and has a hanging point on the back so you can store it neatly on the wall after use.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

gr4z said:


> Can anyone recommend a rechargeable one? My last one which was about £20 eats through 2xAAAs in about 3 weeks! Sick of changing them.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 they sound faulty - its only an lcd screen and some low power electronics - several years on a set, in normal domestic usage


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL This wont go down well but lots use these for the usual things needed for espresso.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scales（0-1g-Measurement-Stainless-Steel-Lit-Function/dp/B082W7DBZC/ref=sr_1_11_sspa?keywords=scales+3kg&qid=1578941840&sr=8-11-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFMM01LWVhIV1Q2TUkmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA2NTcxMzQxS1kzNklVU0xDWkY5JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1NDkwNTYzTFkwN1dJUjdGV0FBJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

As a better scale these are often mentioned and another by the same maker

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acaia-Pearl-Connected-Balance-Management/dp/B018RN7EP0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?adgrpid=56047529474&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6avcjaKB5wIVBbTtCh03OA5OEAAYASAAEgKl6vD_BwE&hvadid=259114574078&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9045474&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=18024526909163004646&hvtargid=kwd-294605581667&hydadcr=18516_1725450&keywords=acaia+scale&qid=1578942230&sr=8-2-fkmr0

Auto tare etc is often aimed at drip so may not work in an ideal way for an espresso machine. I think @Mrboots2u recommends a certain type which isn't expensive. May have been @MWJB

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Auto tare is often aimed at drip so may not work in an ideal way for an espresso machine. I think @Mrboots2u recommends a certain type which isn't expensive. May have been @MWJB
> 
> John
> 
> -


 The most expensive scales I have a some large, 0.5g mains powered ones I use for drip, otherwise I struggle with the idea of spending over £30. I did have some with a timer, but found tracking similar rates distracting.

I have the 0.01g/500g version of these (not showing at the minute) because they are fast to dose with.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Digital-Pocket-Scale-Germany/dp/B003OVHH0S/ref=sr_1_13?keywords=dipse+0.01g+scales&qid=1578943082&sr=8-13


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

ajohn said:


> LOL This wont go down well but lots use these for the usual things needed for espresso.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scales（0-1g-Measurement-Stainless-Steel-Lit-Function/dp/B082W7DBZC/ref=sr_1_11_sspa?keywords=scales+3kg&qid=1578941840&sr=8-11-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFMM01LWVhIV1Q2TUkmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA2NTcxMzQxS1kzNklVU0xDWkY5JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1NDkwNTYzTFkwN1dJUjdGV0FBJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> As a better scale these are often mentioned and another by the same maker
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Acaia-Pearl-Connected-Balance-Management/dp/B018RN7EP0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?adgrpid=56047529474&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6avcjaKB5wIVBbTtCh03OA5OEAAYASAAEgKl6vD_BwE&hvadid=259114574078&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9045474&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=18024526909163004646&hvtargid=kwd-294605581667&hydadcr=18516_1725450&keywords=acaia+scale&qid=1578942230&sr=8-2-fkmr0
> ...


The first one is the one I already have and as mentioned eats batteries for breakfast. Don't want to buy that one again  the other is a tad expensive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

These are the ones I got

Brifit Digital Kitchen Scales, (3kg, 0.1g) Mini Food Scales, Electric Cooking Scales with 2 Trays, Back-Lit LCD Display, Tare and PCS Features, for Ingredients, Jewelry, Coffee, Chiristmas Gift https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_9AnhEbGWRC2NC

They are probably exactly the same as the ones you mentioned with different branding. But my batteries lasted about 9 months


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

gr4z said:


> Can anyone recommend a rechargeable one? My last one which was about £20 eats through 2xAAAs in about 3 weeks! Sick of changing them.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brewista2 should fit the bill. If you want to spend less, I suggest getting some rechargeable AAA batteries for the scales you have.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

That's the sort of time I would expect. better add months not weeks. I use some thick general purpose school lab scales as I don't weigh out. Those will eat batteries in a few weeks so are always plugged in.

The problems that can crop up with 5 or 600g scales come when some one wants to weigh and tare a mug and also probably many portafilters.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Fez said:


> These are the ones I got
> 
> Brifit Digital Kitchen Scales, (3kg, 0.1g) Mini Food Scales, Electric Cooking Scales with 2 Trays, Back-Lit LCD Display, Tare and PCS Features, for Ingredients, Jewelry, Coffee, Chiristmas Gift https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_9AnhEbGWRC2NC
> 
> They are probably exactly the same as the ones you mentioned with different branding. But my batteries lasted about 9 months


I got about the same with mine & that was with using them for 99% of kitchen duties (the 3kg limit comes in handy).


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Fez said:
> 
> 
> > These are the ones I got
> ...


 Same here. Mine have taken a battering too and still going strong!


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

KingoftheHeath said:


> @Weymouth I retract my endorsement of the Joe Frex ones - they are malfunctioning after less than a month's use. I've just ordered the £18.99 ones from BB, which I'm hoping are pretty much as good as the similar looking Brewista Smartscale II which go for £90.
> 
> By the way, are you from Weymouth? I grew up in Dorchester.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Not from Weymouth originally but been here for 2 years now


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

I have the brewista scales which are about 3 years old. The plastic bubble over the on/off button has cracked and am now wary of using them to weigh shots in case water gets in. Am assuming they will be out of warranty has anyone got any experience of dealing with them? Feeling a bit reluctant to spend that money every 3 years. Ideally we are looking for a fast reacting set of scales with a timer, mainly for making espresso but also the odd v60 too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Weymouth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for the best scales for up to £100. Brewista Smart Scale v2 at around £80 are at the top of my list. Can anyone recommend any better?


 It's funny but I have always had great success using scales costing about £8. My current scales measure to 0.01g, seem very accurate and have been going 3 years with no problems....Nice and thin too (1.8mm thick). Unfortunately you can't get them any more....I get asked multiple times a week for a link so people can buy them.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018GQS4YI/?coliid=I1490PWS4QS7WI&colid=28VZP59YXEWMQ&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought the BREWISTA V2 when they were half price, but don't think they work any better than my cheap ebay set. Would probably make my money back in batteries in about 50 years but unless you have money to burn maybe not worth the price tag, even at half price.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Have 2 sets these are off ebay work great for me

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01DGLFVS0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Bica60s said:


> Many of the load cells used on sub £20 scales are just the same as those used in some more expensive scales. For brewing, I use a set of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These are the exact same scales as I use. I've never felt the need to buy anything more expensive.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> These are the exact same scales as I use. I've never felt the need to buy anything more expensive.


 These are my second pair for my portafilter


----------



## jobruilon (Sep 9, 2021)

You can buy a composition scale though. It's quite convenient, you can connect it to an app on your phone. To connect your composition scale with your phone is easy enough. Just make sure that you've installed the right app. Check your bluetooth connection. If your bluetooth connection's too weak than the scale can't be connected. On the other hand, if your phone is an out-dated model than chances are that it's impossible to make a connection between your scale and your phone. I'm actually not a big fan of these smart scales. I'm more of a down to earth guy who prefers regular bathroom scales.


----------

